# 6.5' Fisher Plow



## lowflying90 (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently bought a 6.5' Fisher hydraulic powerangle Plow. I was told it was off a 80's ford ranger. i got it home, and looked at my engine. my engine is a 2.3L. The hydraulic pump has a v belt pulley on it. my engine only has a serpentine belt and a extra spot for another serpentine belt on the crank pulley. i think this plow must have been on the 2.9L 6 cylinder.

is there a way to make this plow work? can the pulley on the hydraulic pump bechanged to a serpentine type pulley?

any tips on how to make this work?

thanks,
jeff


----------



## lowflying90 (Jan 23, 2009)

the plow is a speedcast mount.

i was thinking, can i use an extra power steering pump that has a serpentine pulley on it to run the plow. i can get a 2.3 mustang air conditioning bracket and fab up the powersteering pump to fit there and get new hoses made to go to the pump valve.

anyone know where i can get the instructions and wiring diagrams for this plow?

thanks


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

You're correct on the 2.9, all 2.9's used v belts. I'd try to get a serpentine pulley mounted on the pump if possible.


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

not the best angle for viewing, but it's a replacement pulley that offers a v-groove and serpentine grooves together. so you keep your factory serpentine setup and add a v-belt driven item.

now this pulley is for the alternator. so it's gonna be a one-off custom setup for you.


----------



## lowflying90 (Jan 23, 2009)

where do you get a pulley like that?


----------



## BOMBER (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.kilbyenterprises.com/pulleys.htm


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's a link to the Fisher site that has the mount info you're looking for:

http://www.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=358

However, it doesn't look like they have a listing for a 2.3 ltr 4 cyl. engine.

I know Fisher made a serpintine pulley (they call it a sheave). So if you could get one of them, you likely could fab an installation at the A/C position.

Good luck


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

One more thing:

The common install was to add a Fisher v-belt pulley to the front of the drive pulley. (#24 in this diagram):

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/6385_040296.pdf

Notice you also add a spacer to the fan (part #22).

This is how it's installed on my '85 Jeep CJ. Even though the Jeep is all v-belts, I didn't have an extra pulley to run the Fisher pump.

If you knew the distance between bolts on your drive pulley, you may find one from another vehicle that fits. (be prepared to add spacers to make it fit properly.


----------



## spgeid (Jan 26, 2009)

Best thing to do is find a 12 pump and swap the lifts out.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

spgeid;764114 said:


> Best thing to do is find a 12 pump and swap the lifts out.


If you have nearly all the parts for a conventional/under hood hydraulic system, you'd be crazy to go to an electric/hydraulic system. IMHO


----------

